# Deleted and reset uber phone and then install their driver app.



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

Now you can put any app on uber phone for the $10 internet charge a week.... Pandora, waze, facetime people.... Whatever....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeff212 said:


> Now you can put any app on uber phone for the $10 internet charge a week.... Pandora, waze, facetime people.... Whatever....


Finally! I've sent repeated emails to UBER support asking if I could load up Crazy Birds....never ever got shown the courtesy of a reply.

At least UBER will be keeping. My kids happy in one small way.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

how do you install other apps?


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> how do you install other apps?


Once you reset the phone and get rid of the Device Management software that Uber includes, you can log in to an Apple ID and install anything you want, like a normal phone.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Can you make calls afterwards? ?


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Good question, though depends on the plan Uber has with the Service Provider. Could be a Data only plan.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

No, calls don't work.... Facetime does, and all apps have worked.... And the driver app installed and worked to go online....when I dialed a number it just does the recording saying the plan does not have the ability to make calls


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Is this official? I have a feeling it's probably not something you want to be doing otherwise.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

If this is your job job.... Then no, otherwise I pay $40 a month for data only I will use it how I want..... If I get deactivated then I will only do Lyft....


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting. Figured they had these locked down better. I just wish that they'd enable Bluetooth. I can get iTunes working through Wifi, and since I have a hotspot and tethering on my phone, I could have one less device in the car without having to use a cable.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Has anyone put the left app on the uber phone yet?


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Once you reset the phone and get rid of the Device Management software that Uber includes, you can log in to an Apple ID and install anything you want, like a normal phone.


Please walk me through on resetting the phone and doing what you said in the quote.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Interesting. Figured they had these locked down better. I just wish that they'd enable Bluetooth. I can get iTunes working through Wifi, and since I have a hotspot and tethering on my phone, I could have one less device in the car without having to use a cable.


They were locked down fine when the Driver app could only be installed by them. Back, then, the phone would be useless for Uber. Now with the app publicly available, this can be done and still use the phone for Uber.



Chip Dawg said:


> Please walk me through on resetting the phone and doing what you said in the quote.


Just look up Factory Reset for iDevices.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> They were locked down fine when the Driver app could only be installed by them. Back, then, the phone would be useless for Uber. Now with the app publicly available, this can be done and still use the phone for Uber.
> 
> Just look up Factory Reset for iDevices.


I got it. Thx!


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

Lyft app works fine with it too.


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

Where is the u er driver app?!


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The data plan still works after resetting?


----------



## teshiron (Nov 20, 2014)

I can confirm this works, I just did it today. The phone works fine after the reset, I just took it out and did some trips earlier this evening.

For those who are interested, you may have to put the phone in DFU mode first (google it), because it wouldn't connect to my iTunes due to the device management software they use to lock it down.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I did the same thing. Works just fine. I was at the Uber office the other day and they raised an eyebrow when they seen their phone all unlocked and they wanted to give me a new locked one. I told them not a chance. I can't do Waze on their phone as it is and he agreed. Said I was ok to do it. Just don't go spreading it around to other drivers.

Opps


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I returned mine locked, but with a bunch of stock apps showing on the launcher that weren't there before. I never did anything with my iPhone other than disable, then re-enable the MDM app. I mentioned too that I couldn't log out if iTunes.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

PLEASE. Tell me where to download iOS driver app? PLEASE?

I have emailed Uber a number of times with no response.


----------



## teshiron (Nov 20, 2014)

Woober said:


> PLEASE. Tell me where to download iOS driver app? PLEASE?


There appear to be city-specific links, although the driver app seems to be the same regardless. The following link works for an iPhone:

ugh, I'm new, so it's being stupid about letting me type the link. see if you can put this together: t dawt uber dawt com slash byodSF


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks teshiron. NO GO.

Have you tried copy and paste on the link?
(use the little link icon on the menu bar above where you reply.)


----------



## teshiron (Nov 20, 2014)

Woober said:


> Thanks teshiron. NO GO.
> 
> Have you tried copy and paste on the link?
> (use the little link icon on the menu bar above where you reply.)


It's not that I can't get the link into the posting box, it's that the forum tells me that I haven't been around enough (or had enough of my posts liked or some such nonsense) to be able to post a link. When I tried doing it by spelling them "dot" instead of "dawt", it even told me I was trying to post a "sneaky link" and needed to take it out.


----------



## teshiron (Nov 20, 2014)

Here, let's try this...


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

OH... I SEE duh!
(Well don't let it go to your head, but I just liked all of your posts and hopefully that will make it so that you can be a _*real member*_ LOL

IT WORKS! YAY!!!! Got it on my new iPhone 6 running iOS8
I will test it out on the road today and see how it works 

BTW... I sure wish I drove in the San Francisco market! I love that town, lived there for nine years when I was younger. Would probably go back if it weren't so damn expensive!

Thanks again Teshiron.


----------



## Edgard Bocio (May 13, 2015)

Does this still work


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't know if it still works. I returned the phone about a week after doing it as I stopped driving. Why would anyone not just use their own device anymore?


----------



## Edgard Bocio (May 13, 2015)

Jeff212 said:


> I don't know if it still works. I returned the phone about a week after doing it as I stopped driving. Why would anyone not just use their own device anymore?


Because i dont want them having any information on my phone


----------

